
Unix Pipes as IO Monads (2001) - ayberkt
http://okmij.org/ftp/Computation/monadic-shell.html
======
mbrock
The "pipes" library for Haskell has a more comprehensive take. Having this
kind of streaming built in really makes shell a fantastically productive
language. Declarative composition of "concurrent streams" or "coroutines" is
an extremely versatile pattern. Especially when you add named channels ("named
pipes", "FIFOs") so you can create arbitrary networks.

[https://hackage.haskell.org/package/pipes-4.1.6/docs/Pipes-T...](https://hackage.haskell.org/package/pipes-4.1.6/docs/Pipes-
Tutorial.html)

